# OGF Winter Meet & Greet, Columbus Feb. 13th 2016



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

*OGF Winter Meet & Greet, Columbus Feb. 13th 2016*

Took some work but got all details worked out. So without further ado.

*When:* February 13th 2016 from 6pm till ???
*Where:* Woodlands Backyard
668 Grandview Avenue
Columbus, Ohio 43215
614-488-2114 
http://www.woodlandsbackyard.com/









This is a great family friendly establishment. Bowling, arcade games, Huge TV’s, etc… Enough entertainment to keep anyone busy for hours. Free appetizers, giveaways and possibly some free games. You will be responsible for your own drinks/dinner. OGF will have our own area with plenty of room for all. Come out and meet other OGF members, tell your best story (everyone loves photos) or just hang out and reminisce. Bring the whole family, it will be a good time for all.

There’s more…










The Columbus Fishing Expo is going on at the same time. The expo starts Feb. 12th and ends Feb 14th. http://columbusfishingexpo.com/ 

OGF will have booth #338 at the expo. Promoting the site, fishing, hunting, outdoors for all ages. Stop by and talk to the ones responsible for getting OGF going many years ago. Shakedown, Ruminator, Lundy to name a few.. Oh the good’ol stories of outdoor fun they can tell. Or you can meet your’s truly. 

You can purchase your expo tickets online http://columbusfishingexpo.com/#price Just an FYI, day tickets will be $12 at the gate and the $20 weekend ticket is available online only.

There’s a little more…

For those coming from out of town or just looking for a getaway and looking to spend the night. You can save $50 if you book your hotel here. http://columbusfishingexpo.com/visitors/

Remember, expo runs Feb, 12th-14th. OGF get together is Feb. 13th starting at 6pm. The next day, Feb 14th is valentines day. Columbus has a lot to offer. You guys could score some nice brownie points. ​


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Look forward to meeting everyone. This place is a lot of fun! Please RSVP here if you plan on attending so we can get a rough head count.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I will be there.. looking forward to it. I'm sure I can drag some other ogfers with me..


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Giddye Up! In


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Conveniently located right on the banks of the Scioto River!
Do we get name tags or should we brink our own?!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

HookBender said:


> Conveniently located right on the banks of the Scioto River!
> Do we get name tags or should we brink our own?!


We could do name tags if you want. I'll bring something for that.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> Look forward to meeting everyone. This place is a lot of fun! Please RSVP here if you plan on attending so we can get a rough head count.


 This will be a lot of fun. Fishing Expo/ OGF get together, what a better way to spend a day. But I need to make a shout-out to ShakeDown and Ruminator for helping me with getting all the pieces of the puzzle to fit together for this meet and greet to take place. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

RedJada said:


> *OGF Winter Meet & Greet, Columbus Feb. 13th 2016*
> 
> Took some work but got all details worked out. So without further ado.
> 
> ...





RedJada said:


> This will be a lot of fun. Fishing Expo/ OGF get together, what a better way to spend a day. But I need to make a shout-out to ShakeDown and Ruminator for helping me with getting all the pieces of the puzzle to fit together for this meet and greet to take place. Thanks Guys!


I would like to thank all the guys who put this together and all the OGF members who help promote the event. Please remember to bring your kids or a neighbor kid. You can bring two kids 17 and under to the expo for free with each adult ticket! We want to get kids into the outdoors and away from their computers. Also, there will be hourly door prizes, seminars and tons of tackle this year. I look forward to meeting everyone this year!


----------



## mt111 (Jun 1, 2013)

I will attend


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Patrick [RedJada], its been a pleasure to help you.
Your a natural for this kind of planning. Your great idea for name tags is a cool detail that will be enjoyed!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will more then likely come out to the Woodlands and let you guys buy me beers.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

There will be stuff to raffle at the meet and greet. Don't want to spill all the beans but some OGF gear for starters. Got a nice box in the mail yesterday with some other great stuff. Never had mail delivered on a Sunday, LOL


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't wait. Safe to bring the 4 year old?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

seang22 said:


> Can't wait. Safe to bring the 4 year old?


 Completely family fun event. Both the expo and get together. Feel free to bring the youngen.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. I received a message from a member in my area asking about carpool. If anyone from outside the Columbus area has an open seat and willing to give a ride. Please post.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will be there.... I suppose I should meet some of you guys although it seem like I already know some of you. Should be a good time.
Al


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be there helping out with the Columbus kayak booth, I'll make sure to stop by and say high.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Clayton, I hope to see you at woodlands


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

I will attend.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

The room is booked.....count me in!!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Flickershad and I will be both be attending. See yall there!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just about a month away! Got some surprises up my sleeve for the big dance


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> Just about a month away! Got some surprises up my sleeve for the big dance


 I got sleeves to ShakeDown. LOL


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in. Looking forward to meeting more of you guys at both events.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Were a month away form the expo/meet & greet. I have gone through this thread and noted everyone that mentioned they will attend the meet & greet. There will be some giveaways at the meet & greet and would like to know how many of you are bringing the wife/girl friend (cant bring both ) and the kids. If bringing the kids, please mention their age. The meet and greet is an OGF family event. Just want to make sure there is something for everyone. See you soon.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Possibly wife. Not sure since she is pregnant, son is 4


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

RedJada said:


> Were a month away form the expo/meet & greet. I have gone through this thread and noted everyone that mentioned they will attend the meet & greet. There will be some giveaways at the meet & greet and would like to know how many of you are bringing the wife/girl friend (cant bring both ) and the kids. If bringing the kids, please mention their age. The meet and greet is an OGF family event. Just want to make sure there is something for everyone. See you soon.


Bringing the wife.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Depending on the weather, the wife and I.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm in for sure


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

in


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

If you guys haven't booked your hotel yet the cut off to receive the discount ended last week. You can still get the discount by calling the hotel directly and use the discount code CCF and mention Columbus Fishing Expo.

Holiday Inn Columbus Downtown. (614) 221-3281


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm very happy to announce that I'll have -

 Available at the OGF booth: OGF Gear in a limited run that includes two new versions of:

- Team OGF Logo t-shirts

- OGF Logo hats

- A supply of Team OGF stickers in white and black


All at Special Show Prices this weekend!

~ I'll also be bringing a limited amount of OGF Gear to the Meet & Greet for those only attending it. ~

Come check it all out and bring your best fishing story!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

In


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ruminator might want to reformat that and repost it. If you're pasting from a word doc, make sure you copy/paste as plain text, and use the post editor to format.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Besides Ruminator having some fresh new unseen OGF gear for sale at the expo and meet & greet. There will be some giveaways at the meet & greet as well. You didn't think that wasn't going to happen.  Just want to give a shout out to those have donated/helped out. 

OGF Member - Dovans
OGF Menber - justinharrell http://chesterfishoutfitters.com
Zebco http://www.zebco.com/
Bay Rat Lures http://www.bayratlures.com/

Good stuff, fresh OGF gear and a good time. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, I didn't copy/paste it, I put it together in the "Post Reply" box here. 
Is there a problem with it? 

I'm taking some pictures to have posted here.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Jim...when I viewed it earlier it had code. Now it looks fine hah


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Look forward to meeting everyone. This place is a lot of fun! Please RSVP here if you plan on attending so we can get a rough head count.


My wife and I will be there


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Brother, you had me going there for a minute.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

How far away from the expo is this meet and greet? I do have some other running around to do that day but would like to attend.I'm sorry i Would Google it but my Fone is terrible on my slow work WiFi


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I will likely attend with two of my buddies.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Meet n greet is about 15 minutes from the venue, if that.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't commit 100% Is it ok to just show up? My kids want to hit the mall up while in Columbus. If ok to just show up I'll be there with wife and 2 daughters 13,14.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

snapper said:


> I can't commit 100% Is it ok to just show up? My kids want to hit the mall up while in Columbus. If ok to just show up I'll be there with wife and 2 daughters 13,14.


 No problem snapper, hope to see you guys there.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

My wife and I will be there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Troy said you were buying all weekend, Lonnie!!




CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> My wife and I will be there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol sounds good to me after tomorrow's marathon day one beer will trash me.lol


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Troy said you were buying all weekend, Lonnie!!


No No Mitch he said you were buying. And thanks again for the new Loomis I'll pick it up tonight.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sure hope all you guys had great time and mde many new friends.
sherman


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> sure hope all you guys had great time and mde many new friends.
> sherman


 I ended up having to take care of some personal issues and had to bail on the OGF booth at the expo. So huge apologizes to ShakeDown and Ruminator. Did make it back for the meet & greet and it was a great time. Met some great people and had some good conversations. Fun night for sure. Thanks everyone that made it, hope you enjoyed it as well. Already thinking about the next one.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

What a blast that was...thanks for everyone who came out! I don't think anyone left empty handed!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

More!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

maybe i'll make the next one, but couldn't give up my chance to be in florida visiting my sister and fishing with my son and brother n law. I look forward to meeting a lot of you guys. ogf has been a god send to me. I have got so much help from so many of you guys fishing erie. and I always look forward to getting on my computer and reading your posts on ogf.
sherman


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> More!


I hope not man. You got my wife and girl friend in that one photo.


sherman51 said:


> maybe i'll make the next one, but couldn't give up my chance to be in florida visiting my sister and fishing with my son and brother n law. I look forward to meeting a lot of you guys. ogf has been a god send to me. I have got so much help from so many of you guys fishing erie. and I always look forward to getting on my computer and reading your posts on ogf.
> sherman


18 Degrees and 6 inches of snow here in NE Ohio. You should be fishing.  Already thinking about a spring meet and greet.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shoot, I wanted to meet you Red... Didnt know you were there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you OGF, Brandon, Patrick and Jim !

Was a nice time and a nice venue. Thought more people would show but didn't matter we had a blast all the same. Sorry Josh & Julie and some others didn't make it. Was kool just meeting some of members I've not crossed paths with before and joking with the usual crew.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

redjada glad you guys made it home last night....we didnt quite shut her down but pretty close..lol


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yea disappointed I didn't. Looks fun


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

sady dog said:


> redjada glad you guys made it home last night....we didnt quite shut her down but pretty close..lol


 We only made it about 15 minutes out of Columbus and got a hotel. Wife was driving and I thought we went a lot further. Imagine my surprise when the GPS said 2 hours to home this morning. It's only a 2 hour drive. LOL


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The power of patron


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Thank You!  Great time and glad to meet other OGF members I have seen on the forums plus some from other areas (Southwest forums). Think I missed RedJada, wanted to say thanks. Spoke plenty to OGF originals Shakedown and Rumminator plus others which I cannot recall names at the moment. A few I missed but at least said quick hello (John Deere hoody and Penzoil come to mind). I wanted to bring the family, but just had my 3rd so wife/kids stayed home due to cold conditions.

Free food, free gear, free venue with available beer, mini bowling, pool tables, etc - just great overall and want to say THANKS to all involved on putting this together.

If there is a Spring/Summer meet-greet, probably can count me in dependent on date (I already got alot going in the spring/summers).


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you guys got to meet and talk with Capt. Muskey at some point...he flew in under the radar and it was awesome to see him....been wayyyy too long


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Had a great time last night, met a lot of folks I did not know, saw some folks I did. I had the Pennzoil shirt on and lowrance hat. Came home with some nice gifts and some new faces, thanks fellas!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Reyangelo nice to meet you. (Johndeere hoodie) penzoil alan cummingsmoke. Was great meeting everybody at greet and meet. Shakedown , rumminator. Cat and other ogfers. And then the usally buddies angler ron, and last but not least sady dog (mad dog) ogf. We need to do this again, during the summer. Juan


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

RedJada said:


> I hope not man. You got my wife and girl friend in that one photo.
> 
> 
> 18 Degrees and 6 inches of snow here in NE Ohio. You should be fishing.  Already thinking about a spring meet and greet.


supposed to be in the mid to upper 70's this week here. and the forecast is rain today and tomorrow and I couldn't get anybody to go with me today because there afraid of getting a little wet. I tried to tell them they didn't have to worry that sh#t floats, LOL. but that didn't help. looks like wed before we'll be getting out. we launch at a shallow ramp and my boat is a little hard to load on the trailer by myself. but when I have help I can drive the boat on the trailer then they just winch it up and pull me out. so I decided to not go by myself.

may make the spring get together. i'll be home around the end of march. just depends on where its held. Columbus would have been great for me, about a 2 hour drive.
sherman


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a great time at the Meet & Greet!
Its always a blast to talk to friends and meet members I haven't yet!

It really was a sweet addition to Saturday's Fishing Expo.

Patrick (RedJada), thanks for thinking of it and putting it together.
Brandon, your helping come up with the location for the "M & G" sure did pan out- definitely a great location!


And Patrick and Brandon really came through with the free hand-outs for everyone too!
Also, thanks you two for providing the free pizza, nachos/cheese and wings for all of us! [high fives]

Other members who also contributed donations were:

- member Dovans, contributed a $25.00 prepaid VISA credit card ! Props to you Dovans!

- member justinharrell of chesterfishoutfitters donated three gift certs: $18.00, $25.00, and $40.00

- Bay Rat Lures donated : 5- $10.00 gift certs, 3- 2 pk. rod wraps, and 2- Bay Rat t-shirts.

All of these contributions really helped to make the Meet & Greet the big success it was.
Thanks guys!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> I had a great time at the Meet & Greet!
> Its always a blast to talk to friends and meet members I haven't yet!
> 
> It really was a sweet addition to Saturday's Fishing Expo.
> ...


 Yes, it was a great night. I did noticed the wings flew. I guess I should have done another round. Brandon nailed the location. Food was awesome. I was told early on by Shakdown and Ruminator that when OGF gets involved in something like this. Either being the expo or meet & greet. Go big or go home. That was definitely the case here. Glad I had the opportunity to be involved.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to give a big shout out to Chestetrfishoutfitters.com! They donated a $40 gift certificate which I won and I just placed an order for a hooded jacket. Cool looking hoodie with the outline of Ohio on it and a steelhead inside of Ohio. Had a good time at the get together. Lot of good food and conversation. Also got to see a few faces haven't seen in awhile. Good seeing Capt. Musky there. Looking forward to the next get together.


----------

